# Heya, greetings from the frozen north.



## QueenMum (May 12, 2011)

I stumbled on your site courtesy of my search engine. I was looking up info for a ballet company, my current employer. I am a costumer with my own business. I love new challenges, so work for different organizations and individuals. I live near Minneapolis, MN, and am pleased to become a member here on CB. I look forward to reading more of the forums, and perhaps getting to know some of the other members.

Laura
'Soul Expression'
(Queenmum, but that's a story for another time...)


----------



## cpf (May 12, 2011)

Frozen north? If you're still in the US (and not in Alaska) you're not anywhere near the frozen north!

Well, anyways, welcome to CB! Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Aurorastage (May 12, 2011)

Agreed  But welcome anyway!


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 13, 2011)

Welcome, Laura. It's a pleasure to have another wardrobe person on the forum. I hope that you'll be able to stir up some conversations!

Anyhow, if you need help navigating the various parts of the Booth, don't be afraid to ask. We don't mind helping to use the search function either.


----------



## Dionysus (May 14, 2011)

With the title of your thread I was ready to welcome a fellow Canuck, as many refer to Canada as "The Great White North" or "The Frozen North", among other things.

Regardless welcome to the booth. you may of guessed that I am from Canada.

Its great to see wardrobe people on the forums! That area does not get nearly the activity as most of the site does.

Cheers!


----------



## MPowers (May 15, 2011)

Well Welcome. Frozen North.... hummm! you are just a few miles north of my current abode and work place. (central Iowa) I did a counterweight rigging installation a while back in Barrow Alaska. That *IS* the frozen north.


----------



## cdub260 (May 15, 2011)

Welcome to the Booth QueenMum!

We need more costumers here. We all hope you'll stick around and spread the word among your fellow costumers about us.

Have fun in the forums!


----------



## derekleffew (May 15, 2011)

QueenMum said:


> ... I am a costumer with my own business. I love new challenges, ...


Welcome, QueenMum. For your first assignment (didn't know there'd be homework involved, didya?), there are several costume-related terms waiting to be defined at !Please Help the Glossary! - ControlBooth .

_Quid pro quo, Clarice._


----------

